
Metallica talks career longevity and physical considerations of live performance - 6stringmerc
http://www.billboard.com/biz/articles/7565447/metallica-on-finally-finding-harmony-whether-theyll-still-tour-at-70
======
6stringmerc
As a going concern, Metallica has outlasted many companies rise and fall. It
is a juggernaut. How they can keep going and whether or not the strain is
livable seems to be a good peer to going through other high stress, rewarding
jobs. Hence the change from "Alcoholica" to sober and in shape.

